# CPT code 29806 for Arthroscopic Posterior Labral Repair of Shoulder?



## sheilacpc (Mar 11, 2016)

Greetings,

A colleague of mine who works for a large teaching hospital has asked the question if  CPT code 29806 is the appropriate code for arthroscopic repair of torn labrum of the shoulder (8'oclock to 12'oclock)?

It is my understanding that CPT unless there is a defect in the capsule (or some other condition relating to the capsule itself), then CPT code 28906 should not be used for "labral" repairs...

Are there any Ortho Surgery coding specialists out there who can chime in?

Thanks in advance,

Sheila


----------



## trose45116 (Mar 11, 2016)

that's what I would code.  unless it mentions anything about being a slap tear


----------

